# Mobile Medical Care Assistant in Mexico?



## EliciaW (10 mo ago)

Hello! I am a Certified Medical Assistant in Minneapolis. I work for an amazing company here and act as a Mobile Care Assistant: phlebotomist, mobile vitals and clia-waved instant-result (mono/pregnancy/strep/flu/covid). Any complicated testing would be collected and brought to Quest Diagnostics. Before my position, I was working to get a small mobile care company started in Minneapolis, using a similar model. 

I am hoping to hear thoughts on if this would be a viable business in the Puerto Vallarta area. I have fallen in love with the area and about to hit 50 years old, I am ready to start my life where I am happiest. Because my current position pays me very well, I have savings and continue to build those in hopes to develop this plan. My thoughts are to enlist partnerships with private medical providers in the area. 

Would this be useful in to expats? 
Any ideas, thought, considerations for me. 
Thank you for listening. 
I am thrilled to have an outlet.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

EliciaW said:


> Hello! I am a Certified Medical Assistant in Minneapolis. I work for an amazing company here and act as a Mobile Care Assistant: phlebotomist, mobile vitals and clia-waved instant-result (mono/pregnancy/strep/flu/covid). Any complicated testing would be collected and brought to Quest Diagnostics. Before my position, I was working to get a small mobile care company started in Minneapolis, using a similar model.
> 
> I am hoping to hear thoughts on if this would be a viable business in the Puerto Vallarta area. I have fallen in love with the area and about to hit 50 years old, I am ready to start my life where I am happiest. Because my current position pays me very well, I have savings and continue to build those in hopes to develop this plan. My thoughts are to enlist partnerships with private medical providers in the area.
> 
> ...


I live no where near Puerto Vallarta but I do live in (near) a centrally located city not far from Mexico City.
I don't see much 'mobile' anything around here. Although there are currently rapid covid test sites scattered about (in fields). 
I use this lab for annual tests : 
Laboratorio Polab – 23 años al servicio de tu salud
Perhaps there is some information on their site that would be of interest/help to you. 
I'd put them right up there with Quest Diagnostics. Their pricing is extremely reasonable. (An interesting tid-bit is that they do not offer an INAPAM discount but they do offer specials from time to time and for some reason I don't understand you get their best prices if you present your 'Sam's Club' membership card).
Now that I think about it - they do seem to purchase perhaps 'last year's model' medical equipment from the US (?). They in fact have some of their X-ray / scanning equipment in mobile buses (or such) which are kind of permanently situated in their parking lots. But - by no means do I mean to imply that their equipment is 'dated'. They appear to be the real deal as evidenced by their rather rapid/expansive growth. Someone has a good business sense.


----------



## EliciaW (10 mo ago)

MangoTango said:


> I live no where near Puerto Vallarta but I do live in (near) a centrally located city not far from Mexico City.
> I don't see much 'mobile' anything around here. Although there are currently rapid covid test sites scattered about (in fields).
> I use this lab for annual tests :
> Laboratorio Polab – 23 años al servicio de tu salud
> ...


MangoTango, you are very generous to take your time and provide this for me! I will be researching all that you have offered. 
I am able to X-rays here in the states, so your information on X-ray is especially interesting. 

The goal is to take my medical background to PV. As I would not be able to work there, a business is my only option. Just exploring what may work. 
In Minnesota, I am familiar with all the regulations, but in Mexico, I have much to research. 

Again, MangoTango, you have been of great help! I appreciate you so much! -Elicia


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

EliciaW said:


> MangoTango, you are very generous to take your time and provide this for me! I will be researching all that you have offered.
> I am able to X-rays here in the states, so your information on X-ray is especially interesting.
> 
> The goal is to take my medical background to PV. As I would not be able to work there, a business is my only option. Just exploring what may work.
> ...


I'll just throw this out there as an idea with no foundation BUT Walmart has a pretty big presence in Mexico, and you read a lot about how their investments in Mexico are growing. There are the big box Walmart stores, what used to be Superama grocery stores which are now converted to Walmart Express AND the 'top-end' (?) Sam's Club. I wonder if Polab (with its Sam's Club discount) is somehow connected to Walmart's expansion into Mexico's medical care market. I have no idea. In the US do you see any such effort on Walmart's part ?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow - look what I found...
Walmart Health

or this
https://www.walmart.com/cp/Care-Clinics/1224932


----------

